
More Visibility into the Android Open Source Project - Shinkirou
https://android-developers.googleblog.com/2018/12/more-visibility-into-android-open-source-project.html
======
tinfoilboy
Interface for the CI looks very barebones, though from the looks of it they
just threw it up for public consumption.

